# Deciding to get a golden! Field vs show golden



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I think if you don’t plan on hunting or doing high level sports, a show line dog is perfect. They’re sporting dogs, most reputable show line breeders are breeding athletic dogs and many of these dogs are capable of performing and hunting. Field trials are a different story. Not to mention that show breeders are also breeding for the temperament you’re looking for.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I would say that most actual show dogs are higher energy than people think. These 15-30 min and done slugs are not correct Golden temperament and would make terrible show dogs. They definitely have less energy than field trial dogs, but they are not low or even medium energy dogs most of the time. 

I’m a show person, so I’m obviously going to be biased in that direction, but I also do Rally and Obedience. Both of my dogs will go all day if you ask them to and they will be happy the whole time. They both have good off switches, love to train, love to play, love people and other dogs (to a fault sometimes), and can go anywhere with us.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hanes said:


> I am not interested in doing any field hunting with my future dogs.


An honest breeder of field Goldens probably wouldn't sell you a pup.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, heheh. 

These are pictures of my dogs when I am training/working with them for show reasons. Note, these are basically ungroomed dogs. This is them holding a group stand stay. 2 out of the 3 have obedience titles and I've trained them for higher level obedience (want to get there with all 3 dogs). 2 out of the 3 are AKC pointed. Oldest boy is retired from showing, 1 major shy of a CH. The 2 babies will hopefully go back into the show ring next year. 

So these are show bred dogs who are also show dogs.



















And this video shows just a glimpse of how much energy these dogs have + what to expect as far as how rough they are when playing. 

My guys go out every few hours a day and run and play. The two youngest in particular will spend a lot of time running and playing with each other. 

This is not a breed that will be content with just on leash walks. And it can be pretty mouthy and high energy compared to expectations that people may have about the breed based on this breed's glorious reputation. This is a wonderful breed - but as outgoing and flamboyant as these dogs are by nature, they will take you for a ride if you don't work with them and put time into training them.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe somewhere in the middle is what you’re looking for. Both of mine are from show lines with field titles. They are both energetic dogs who can be quiet when needed.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

My girl April was a show line dog. I am an equestrian and would often take her along on trail rides, usually anywhere from 8-15 miles and at a walk, trot and canter. She kept up no problem-and she probably went twice the distance the horses went with all her circling and running up ahead and such. I also showed her in obedience and she was titled. But in the house she was a gentle couch potato/overgrown lap dog. She was the perfect dog- ready to go when you are, but content to snuggle on the couch if that’s what you wanted. I think a lot of these goldens who can’t last are either overweight or poorly bred-bad structure will do that.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

My show line boy is really crazy energetic compared to my girl of unknown breeding. My boy Monty lives to swim and retrieve, and needs plenty of off leash time daily on top of the walks, and playtime he has with my older girl wrestling. I don't think its because he's younger as well, as in general my Lily had lesser energy as a puppy.

That being said he does have an off switch, and will happily snooze and relax, but always be eager for excitement and play at a second's notice, which is something I love! My breeder has produced golden retrievers that have 'endurance trials' titles (ET) in Australia, which is basically a 20km *run* ( thats around 12.5miles), and is a popular activity with German Shepherd owners as well so energy wise, I'd say a show line bred to standard will compare.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I couldn’t agree more with Megora and Ffcmm.
Adopted my show golden beginning of the year when he was almost 18 months. From the GR club affiliated to UK kennel club. 
His initially mouthiness and level of boisterous energy surprised me a little. 
I have worked hard on obedience training to stop any inappropriate mouthing and to teach him when, what, where and with whom it is appropriate to be boisterous with and to stop when I say. Has taken best part of 6 months to achieve. 

Most days he has a 1 1/2 hr walk (1 hour of it off lead, often involving swimming) in the morning with 1 hour more lead based walk in the late afternoon. But because he is an only dog he also needs half an hour play with me in the garden at least once preferably twice a day. So you should consider that without another doggy companion it so important that you provide stimulating play time.
And some evenings he ‘plays’ gently (bringing stuffed toys to throw or gentle tug of war) for short bouts in the evening when we are watching telly. 

At weekends Ted loves getting out for a walk somewhere less regular for us like the forest and can happily walk for 3 even 4 hours. 
He can’t keep up with dogs like border collies or racing dogs in speed of running in play (he does try) but he can run around a lot and play a lot with other dogs he meets who wish to do the same. But has learnt to leave those that don’t want to alone.

He is mainly chilled indoors. What is great is when bad weather like this weekend he can contain his energy and chill out or play a little indoors until later in the day when the rain stops.

Also at weekends he’s happy to go back to bed after breakfast till 9am even 10am occasionally which tells me he can wait for his walk. Loves weekend morning snuggles in bed 🥰So nice to get a weekend lie in.

My hairdressers has a field golden who is also wonderfully chilled in the house. But she does have more energy so he goes cycling with her running alongside for an hour. He also does use her for field retrieving, think pheasant hunting. My Teddy couldn’t keep up the running constantly for an hour. And has more of a chilled attitude to birds, which I like. 

My one other previous dog was German shepherd and I would actually say he was more chilled, liked sitting and guarding you! That fulfilled him a lot. On walks he was ball crazy for running and fetching but other than that he wanted to walk beside you to lookout/look after us. Not that bothered about playing with other dogs as was focused on you. But was never aggressive to other people or dogs, occassional back off growl to badly mannered dogs. 
Whilst Teddy is much more curious about other people and dogs on walks. 
Teddy also needs more interaction and affection from us.

I think a ‘show’ golden from a good proper breeder is still an active dog, much more so than most people realise.

Both breeds we’ve been able to take anywhere (where allowed) eg cafe, pub etc. But Teddy gets sooo much attention for his cute looks. My hubby finds people intruding on us a bit tiresome. I don’t mind and Teddy just loves all the attention he can get. 
So getting a golden be prepared for a lot of interest from other people.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Except for my first Golden over 25 years ago, I have had all Field line Goldens. I raised two young boys and we all like to hunt birds, so the dogs get out to hunt a lot. My wife and I love running our Goldens in hunt tests also. We now have two field Goldens, one being now only 10 months old. They are high energy with many of the traits mentioned earlier. Most have very high trainability and many also run in obedience and agility competition or tests. Field dogs are bred to not be 'mouthy' as that would damage game being retrieved. If a dog is mouthy, they cannot pass hunt tests....! So they are bred to be very soft mouthed!

As mentioned most field breeders will not sell to a home that does not run the dog in hunt tests/ trials, hunt with them or obedience or agility events. Our new boy has both parents titled as shown below....showing their versatility beyond hunting...
Brassfire's Cowboy Casanova CDX MH WCX CCA and Kelakye's Tin Lizzie CDX MH WCX CDX and CCA are common titles in field bred Golden's.

If you talk to a field breeder be sure to mention your intent on running them in obedience and/or agility tests. Many of the breeders would find this acceptable, as long as the pup is running in some event to keep them in shape, healthy, and using the talents bred into their pedigree. I would say if the breeder, breeds Goldens primarily for Hunt Trials (Competitive) They may balk at any one that is not running in those events. 

But, I believe most Field Breeders that target hunt test dogs, would be fine with obedience and/or agility tests families.

Good Luck


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> Field dogs are bred to not be 'mouthy' as that would damage game being retrieved. If a dog is mouthy, they cannot pass hunt tests....! So they are bred to be very soft mouthed!



Mouthy isnt the same as hard mouthed. There is a big difference.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a big fan of "tweeners", a field x show breeding. Best of both worlds.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Megora said:


> Mouthy isnt the same as hard mouthed. There is a big difference.


Maybe so in show dog world....not so in Field Dogs...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> Maybe so in show dog world....not so in Field Dogs...


Hard mouthed is when the dog clamps down. That's a bad thing for obedience working dogs (you lose points when the dog is chomping all over the dumbbell). It's a bad thing when you have a dog really clamping down on the birds and chewing it up like you see some dogs chewing up their stuffies.

Mouthy is a dog that communicates with his world and plays with his owners and dog buddies... using his mouth. Heck, you may also have many of these dogs that give affection through mouthing (the love nibbles with their front teeth - to their dog buddies and you). Hopefully it also translates to that being a dog that wants to carry things in his mouth.

This is a mouthy breed. I like many golden owners feel frustrated when you see pet owners posting about their aggressive 10 week old pups who are super mouthy. Soft mouthed breeds doesn't translate to the dogs never nipping or mouthing their owners. There is a huge difference!

ETA - my Jovi was a field training drop out because he would try to eat the birds. I honestly think that's even a separate issue (LOL) than a dog being hard mouthed. It's a discipline/training issue. At 2.5, he's a lot better and I vaguely hope to get back into field training with him and his dad and perhaps the baby (Bertie is better at tracking/hunting than his babies and his babies are not as fussy about picking up smelly birds as Bertie is - so there's stuff to work on either way).

The below vid is my Jovi working retrieves as a baby with a headless dead bird LOL.  Just for fun.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm a big fan of "tweeners", a field x show breeding. Best of both worlds.


Yay!!! I’m not alone... I also love my field bred boy but to me a good Golden is one that can do it all.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Megora said:


> Hard mouthed is when the dog clamps down. That's a bad thing for obedience working dogs (you lose points when the dog is chomping all over the dumbbell). It's a bad thing when you have a dog really clamping down on the birds and chewing it up like you see some dogs chewing up their stuffies.
> 
> Mouthy is a dog that communicates with his world and plays with his owners and dog buddies... using his mouth. Heck, you may also have many of these dogs that give affection through mouthing (the love nibbles with their front teeth - to their dog buddies and you). Hopefully it also translates to that being a dog that wants to carry things in his mouth.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying. Our definitions are somewhat different. With our retrievers when running hunt tests, or training if they mouth (playfully moving it around in their mouth) the bird while returning on a retrieve or when the come to heal with the bird, the judges will deduct points. This is unacceptable behavior for a field trained dog, because in a real hunting environment, a bird being retrieved is not always dead. If the dog is mouthing that bird, it will start struggling, and in some cases actually get away from the dog. Because of this possibility field dogs are taught not to be mouthy with toys, canvas dummies, and birds...they are taught to hold study. Most all Goldens are soft mouthed and they will not crunch down on a bird, even if it has blood on it. Their are exceptions, of course, but it is unusual in Goldens to be hard mouthed!

I know very well because I had a really talented female that developed that habit of mouthing on retrieves...and I had to work with her to hold her retrieve quietly in her mouth at all times....she finally got it!


----------



## hanes (Oct 3, 2020)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm a big fan of "tweeners", a field x show breeding. Best of both worlds.


Are there breeders that breed field x show? I've met a fieldxshow golden before but he was a rescue!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I would say that most actual show dogs are higher energy than people think. These 15-30 min and done slugs are not correct Golden temperament and would make terrible show dogs. They definitely have less energy than field trial dogs, but they are not low or even medium energy dogs most of the time.
> 
> I’m a show person, so I’m obviously going to be biased in that direction, but I also do Rally and Obedience. Both of my dogs will go all day if you ask them to and they will be happy the whole time. They both have good off switches, love to train, love to play, love people and other dogs (to a fault sometimes), and can go anywhere with us.


I agree with this 100%. I have had a few Goldens from Connie at Malagold and they aren't known for being high energy and all my dogs from here have been super chill in the house but outside, there is no off switch. They will run and swim for HOURS, can throw a ball with a chuck-it for an hour 3 times a day and never seen my dogs tank on empty, especially my current Golden Maggie. Maggie never stops moving when outside.

But Field lines are a whole other level and NEED to be run down and giving job, activities or they get too bored and can be a bit destructive chewers to release that pent up energy.

Unless you're going to work them and be really active with them, I think show lines will be much better for a family/companion dog.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

hanes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between a field or a regular golden. I've done my research and know that fields typically = more active, driven, prey drive, needs more exercise... while show goldens are typically calmer, many used in therapy service dogs although still have a lot of energy.
> 
> ...


I would say go with a show golden! Well bred show goldens often have very well balanced temperaments. My boy is very mellow and has done great in therapy work from the time he turned one, but he also LOVES hiking, swimming, etc. I also love the looks of a show golden from a responsible breeder.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, some of the very best ones!



hanes said:


> Are there breeders that breed field x show? I've met a fieldxshow golden before but he was a rescue!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The below 2 pictures are of a show/field cross. Mom was a Kiowa girlie and Dad was an Asterling line boy. He was about the same color as my oldest dog right now when he was young.... and darkened to golden russet color as an adult to senior aged dog. Really beautiful coat on that dog.

One thing to keep in mind is that the quality of a show/field cross depends on the breeder. Sometimes you have breeders out there who see there is a market for a "complete opposites" type of breeding, and sometimes they tack on the sales pitch that the outcrossed lines are healthier than line bred dogs (some element of truth there, I believe).

We were pretty happy with our dog, however there was a lot about him which we really disliked. He didn't mentally mature until he was 6+ years old. This was a dog who when he got loose - he would run. This was a dog who was obedience trained to the nth degree, but once he discovered there were no corrections in the obedience ring - he would always run around the ring, jump on the judge, and ham it up for people outside the ring.

He was also a dog who had 2-3 very serious bites (2 that required stitches, a 3rd that should have been stitches but we hid it as kids because the bite occurred the same day as bite number 2, and in fact had a sibling at the hospital getting stitches when my 3-5 year old sister got bit pretty bad on the back (she went into a fetal position to protect her face). Needless to say, if my parents knew he would have been put down.

As it was, we kids made sure he never bit again his entire life. That was a lot of management (10 miles worth of walks per day with my oldest sister, and very cautious management between the dogs and the youngest kids, training classes 2x a week, etc). This was a dog who in old age could have my baby niece crawling all over him without danger of being bit. That's where we got with both training and him settling down.

But I'm putting all that out there, because he was a very hard dog. His temperament as a pup/teenager required the same degree of training and management that you would need with a breed known to have some reactiveness (like rottweilers). My siblings right down to my youngest sister (3-5 year old baby) were a lot more mature than most people's kids today. And I mean, we were the ones borrowing training books from the library and pouring through them while trying to learn how to handle our dog - and keep him too. Most people won't have the benefit of all hands on deck like that, so the dogs become 2-3 year old adults who are very set in their ways and there's no changing them.


^^^^ putting that out there as a warning about just looking for a pup who comes from "complete opposites" type of breedings. 

I will say that there are a bunch of breeders who are producing really nice dogs. It just depends on the breeder. Make sure they are breeding for the whole dog - not just colors or whatever they can get their hands on.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Best thing you can do is meet the sire & dam. Also if you can meet puppies the sire or dam has produced in the past or cousins or something to give you a clue. There is such an enormous amount of variation in golden retrievers that asking if show or field is right for you is impossible. 
Does this breeder compete in any venues? If so, then I would visit one of the competitions and watch the sire, dam or relatives in whatever venue they are in. Interact with them if possible.
The more you know about the puppy before you bring them home, the better off you will be with fitting them into your lifestyle.
Some questions you might want to ask
Does the sire and dam have an off switch? I mean will they come in the house and you can tell them to go lie down and they will. Will they willingly lie down for an hour or 2 seconds? 
How have the sire and dam responded to obedience commands? Were they slow as puppies to learn sit, come, down?
How much did they eat as puppies? That 6 cup a day puppy is very different energy level than the 3 cup a day puppy. 
Information you get from the breeder really helps.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Ok, I can’t figure out how to quote on my phone, but what Alaska Mom said is so true, the breeder will know her puppies. A good breeder will be asking you all sorts of questions about your lifestyle and expectations and will match you with the puppy who best fits you (and that may also mean she sends you to a different breeder who produces more what you are looking for). My breeder picked April for us and couldn’t have matched us better!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

If you don't mind the hair, I would probably go for a more moderate showline golden. I have both field dogs and a conformation dog. The show is by far my easiest dog, he's content to chill with me but can also get up and go for a long hike no problem. He's just easy. The field dog is really high energy, but he can also chill out inside and relax. However, when I get him out his stamina is above and beyond. But that's what I wanted because we train for field trials/hunt tests. Some breeders to consider would be Sunfire, Topbrass (they have an upcoming breeding to Bally that might be what you are looking for), Four Lakes Goldens, Wakemup Goldens, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a bunch.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I agree with this 100%. I have had a few Goldens from Connie at Malagold and they aren't known for being high energy and all my dogs from here have been super chill in the house but outside, there is no off switch. They will run and swim for HOURS, can throw a ball with a chuck-it for an hour 3 times a day and never seen my dogs tank on empty, especially my current Golden Maggie. Maggie never stops moving when outside.
> 
> *But Field lines are a whole other level and NEED to be run down and giving job, activities or they get too bored and can be a bit destructive chewers to release that pent up energy.*
> 
> Unless you're going to work them and be really active with them, I think show lines will be much better for a family/companion dog.


I disagree with your generalization that a field dog can become destructive, all dogs can become destructive.

I think this is true with all Golden's to some extent. They not only need physical activity but also mental stimulation, but from my experience (25+ Yrs.) with field bred Goldens, is they do have an 'off' switch and if they have to go through long periods of low activity, they adjust very well...Unfortunately, I have had long periods with health issues that forced us to stop running our dogs....they just became super companion dogs during these times...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That is me point. But a higher energy field dog will take a lot more to run the energy down. All dogs can be destructive chewers. I didn't mean to say only field lines would be this way and never said that, you too it that way.

The point was that if you have a dog that will take a lot more activity and time to run them down or expel enough energy and you don't, you could have a dog that will find ways on it's own to do so like chewing.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

One destructive ‘show’ breed golden! 
he literally just did that! 

He’s had an hour off lead at the beach at 7am then 90 minutes off lead from midday running and walking alongside me running and he got to swim in the harbour. 
after a few hours sleeping all that exercise off we were just playing with a ball in the garden. I threw the ball down our side garden and he came back with the last of my lovely hydrangea!

So I concur all dogs can be destructive! 

He was a rescue and has come a long with his training. But I have realised our next hurdle is training him not to destroy my garden!
Thankfully he’s never been destructive in the house apart from towards his own toys.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My show Goldens are athletes, not couch potatoes. They will go all day long.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

CCoopz said:


> One destructive ‘show’ breed golden!
> he literally just did that!
> 
> He’s had an hour off lead at the beach at 7am then 90 minutes off lead from midday running and walking alongside me running and he got to swim in the harbour.
> ...


hahaha yeah all dogs, all goldens can be for sure!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I think my 16mo old Aidan could be a mixture. He’s got boundless energy and can go all day. He’s now faster than the club car can go. He’s slightly on the tall side at 25”, has recently over the past few months filled out with muscle and is 80lbs. He doesn't have a dark red coat, but resembles both field and show types. His energy is such that it makes me think he’s got some field in him. He’s a great pup though! Very loving and goofy.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

When talking Field Bred vs. Conformation Bred I think rather then looking at type most experienced buyers are looking at titles.

My oldest Golden is a field x conformation cross. My opinion poor conformation (not ring quality) heavy field Emberain Beau Geste. He had no stop or “off switch” until age 7. He would have been a handful for a pet home. We had a pro help train him for hunting. He’s perfect to me but the hardest headed Golden I’ve ever owned (still)

Moe is field bred. He’s soft and requires an easy, steady, persistent training style. He’s the most gentle Golden I’ve ever owned. He’s also smart, fast, agile, and busy. He trains 6 days a week at least an hour every morning before work water or land, on Thursdays he does both. He does drills after work. He’s great in the house with that level of exercise in addition to normal running and play. Last week we took 3 days off of training and by day 4 he HAD to go run and do some training. He was field pick of his litter. I think one other from his litter is in a performance home (agility) the others are pets.

Cruz is 5 months old, conformation bred. I asked the breeder for the most confident, independent, energetic male. He is everything I hoped for. He has every bit of athletic ability that the other two have. He will never run as fast as Moe or jump as high, but he is doing great at hunt training. He’s not hard headed like Duke. He wants to please and learns fast. When I choose the breeding I looked to versatility in titles.

There are puppies from every breeding that can compete at different levels. A field litter may have one or two true field performers. The others may make great hunt test prospects or hunting home pets. Some may just be suited to be pets. Conformation may have a couple show ring competitors, a couple high energy puppies like I was after, and a few pet quality. Pick a breeder that you like and trust. Look at the titles behind the dogs in the pedigree and the HEALTH. Be honest about your lifestyle and let a great breeder pick for you. Be patient!

I have every variety you are discussing living in my house. Everyone of them has more energy then I can keep up with. A good Golden is a good Golden!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> When talking Field Bred vs. Conformation Bred I think rather then looking at type most experienced buyers are looking at titles.
> 
> My oldest Golden is a field x conformation cross. My opinion poor conformation (not ring quality) heavy field Emberain Beau Geste. He had no stop or “off switch” until age 7. He would have been a handful for a pet home. We had a pro help train him for hunting. He’s perfect to me but the hardest headed Golden I’ve ever owned (still)
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic post!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

ArkansasGold said:


> This is a fantastic post!


I was just thinking what a fascinating conversation being had on the topic. I am learning so much as a first time Golden owner. Lovely to hear from such knowledgeable and enthusiastic people.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> There are puppies from every breeding that can compete at different levels. A field litter may have one or two true field performers. The others may make great hunt test prospects or hunting home pets. Some may just be suited to be pets. Conformation may have a couple show ring competitors, a couple high energy puppies like I was after, and a few pet quality. Pick a breeder that you like and trust. Look at the titles behind the dogs in the pedigree and the HEALTH. Be honest about your lifestyle and let a great breeder pick for you. Be patient!


First of all, I agree, this whole post was bang on. But this graph especially, I literally said, "hear hear!" out loud. Especially the last few lines. This is SO true.

For the record, I have a conformation x more fieldy (my previous girl was also this, though I had no idea at the time that I got her. But my experience with her was what made me seek out the cross again. I will always want the more energetic of the litter - it was one of the things I told Shala's breeder I was looking for. And she picked accordingly for me. Both of my dogs had/have great energy outdoors, which I love(d) to take advantage of, and both have had the off switch in the house. My dog sleeps in as late as I do, and still needs to be called out of bed every morning. She is so like me - waits until the very last minute to get up (ie, she hears my alarm, lets me get up and get dressed, go take my vitimins, and only when I say, "okay..." does she get up to be taken outside. Then she goes right back to bed while I go for a run, take a shower, make breakfast, etc!  But she is a fit little athlete, too.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a new field golden puppy. We had lots of issues in the beginning but after advice from people who own field goldens on these boards we have a great dog. I’d say that field goldens (I’ve had labs, Australian shepherds, German shepherds, beagles & Belgian Tervurens) are high energy! My puppy needs to be worn out and needs lots of obedience training. It can be overwhelming but I don’t think you can go wrong with a golden field or show.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Get a Golden with all health certifications on the parents. Learn to train the puppy and train him/her for a lifetime as they, like people should never stop learning. Do this and you will have a wonderful companion for many years to come...Field or Show or both...no matter!


----------

